# LOA to quitting?



## dogsport (Mar 18, 2020)

So, I'm currently on a medical LOA (I have one week left). With all this stuff going on, I'm considering not going back. My coworker keeps texting me horror stories about guests coughing in his face and everything.

I'm not quite sure how to go about this? Does anyone have experience with this? I keep calling my HR about some dates I need off right when I come back, but no one answers (I've literally called at least twice a day for the past week).

I still need to get my disability pay from them, but I'm pretty nervous to go back to work. I have a crappy immune system.

I have another job lined up starting in May (hopefully if COVID doesn't push it back), just not quite sure what to do.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 18, 2020)

Medical LOA will pay you short term disability. Call the benefits center about getting it extended until May if possible. You will get paid, it’s just deferred a cycle. But take advantage of however much STD you can get. Once you have your LOA extended HR will receive an email about it but it’s still good form to call them and let them know. When you call your store if HR (extension 5) doesn’t answer dial extension 9 and talk to another Leader, ideally you’ll want to talk to our TL or ETL. Take care of yourself right now, your health is what is most important.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 20, 2020)

I think with the current emergency, if you ask politely you should be able to extend your LOA.  I think Target is pretty committed to accommodating illnesses and medical concerns right now, although it could be better in some stores and workcenters from what I'm reading here.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 27, 2020)

Use your vacation or sick time before you leave.


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Use your vacation or sick time before you leave.


Depends which state you live in. Some require companies to pay out unused vacation and personal. Google


----------

